# Water softener leak - how do I set it to bypass?



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm no water softener pro, just a long-time DIYer.
The bypass valve may not necessarily be a lever. It may slide from side to side an inch or so to bypass the softener. 
See if you can't shift something from side to side to bypass it.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Contact the manufacturer for an owner's manual.

http://www.haguewater.com/


----------



## Colleen12 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Thanks for the information*

Contact the manufacturer for an owner's manual.

http://www.haguewater.com/

Thanks for the information.. I went to the Hague Water site and thought this page may be of help too:http://www.haguewater.com/water-softeners


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't see your pictures but if you shut the water off, you could just cut the lines and connect them to each other and bypass it for good.


----------

